# Italian and French Riviera (not work safe)



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry guys - no topless woman!
I just think that no one can work after seeing this pictures.
1 & 2 - Bella Italia
3 - Piza
4 & 5 - Nice


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

1. Hotel parking
2. some body 'dream' came thru
3. no coments
4 & 5 view of Nice


----------



## taichimaster (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!! More pics of the beaches please


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

taichimaster said:


> Thanks for sharing!! More pics of the beaches please


+1


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

taichimaster said:


> Thanks for sharing!! More pics of the beaches please


on popular demand
1. Villefranche-sur-Mer
2. Is it she beautiful?
3. First scratch, find out only today. I think this happen in Milan
4. & 5 sur-Mer


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

1. Telegram: we a sorry to inform you that your son was heat by 330i BMW LP XXXXXX
2,3 & 4Beaulieu-sur-Mer beach
5. Find a parking spot is a luck, find a very good parking spot....


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Monte Carlo, Monaco - life is sucks there....


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Monte Carlo - Part due.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, thanks for sharing the pictures! Sorry to see your car's bumper rash- make sure you file a claim to have it fixed!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

This thread does not qualify for the NWS title.
I feel so cheated.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Whoo-hoo!

Congrats on the great trip!


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice pics, Monaco is beautiful. I have almost the same pictures from there, LOL.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice days you're having! Those scenes look familiar. 
Milan IS the root of all car damage evil!!


----------



## TheMax74 (Jul 18, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> Sorry guys - no topless woman!
> I just think that no one can work after seeing this pictures.
> 1 & 2 - Bella Italia
> 3 - Piza
> 4 & 5 - Nice


Hello,
if ou wish topless, you need to go in Toscana, or in Sardegna (Costa smeralda or San Teodoro).
Nice sea, typical italian restaurants, good people (better in Sardegna than Toscana).
:thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

nivki89 said:


> on popular demand
> 1. Villefranche-sur-Mer
> 2. Is it she beautiful?
> 3. First scratch, find out only today. I think this happen in Milan
> 4. & 5 sur-Mer


Beatiful pictures, brings back memories. 

Did you stay in Villefranche-sur-Mer? :dunno: I did. :thumbup:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Fantastic. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Zauberhias (Jun 28, 2005)

nivki89 said:


> Monte Carlo, Monaco - life is sucks there....


I like the first pic with the cars in front of the casino. On the right is Hotel de Paris. The F1 cars rush thru the gap between the two buildings.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm a little dissappointed in the beach (and no, I don't mean the lack of gorgeous topless women). It's so... rocky... average... blah...

Somehow I was expecting more from the Cote D'Azure moniker...

adc
03 330 ZHP
05 X3 3.0 ED


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Boile said:


> This thread does not qualify for the NWS title.
> I feel so cheated.


Ditto!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Ditto! Beaches like Laguna Beach, are much nicer  I guess beaches are out of my ED plan



adc said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in the beach (and no, I don't mean the lack of gorgeous topless women). It's so... rocky... average... blah...
> 
> Somehow I was expecting more from the Cote D'Azure moniker...
> 
> ...


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Boile said:


> This thread does not qualify for the NWS title.
> I feel so cheated.


:stupid: Where's all the petite fwench tittee?  :eeps:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

here come the pictures from Cannes


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> Beatiful pictures, brings back memories.
> 
> Did you stay in Villefranche-sur-Mer? :dunno: I did. :thumbup:


No,we stay in Nice and make one day trip to Monaco and Cannes


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Beautiful! See any celebs in Cannes?


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

adc said:


> I'm a little dissappointed in the beach (and no, I don't mean the lack of gorgeous topless women). It's so... rocky... average... blah...
> 
> Somehow I was expecting more from the Cote D'Azure moniker...
> 
> ...


+1

Those are lousy beaches :thumbdwn:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

:yawn:...






... ...:snooze:



.


----------

